# training in Seattle?



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

Just curious if any of you may know of some good trainers/classes in Seattle? I have looked and found several just curious if anybody here has been to any? I am getting my guy July 23rd he will be 8 weeks and I am wanting to start puppy kindergarten as soon as possible. I am wanting him to earn his S.T.A.R certificate thought it would be eiaser to attend a class in which the instructer gives the test at the end of 6 weeks. I am very interested in obedience/agilty competition and have heard that the training for both of these is very different. Should I choose one or the other? The class I was thinking about is through SeattleDogWorks also there is one it's through the Washington State Obeience Training Club which trains for competition however they don't have a puppy class until Sept I didnt think I should wait this long to get him some early socialization. I plan on his second set of shots about 11 weeks (August 11th) then start him on classes. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The AVSAB recommends starting puppy class as soon as 10 days after the first set of vaccinations:
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf

From looking at the two sites, I suspect that you will get a better quality puppy class from DogWorks. There is no indication as to the experience of those in the obed. club and if they will be a good match for your advanced training.

If it were me, I would do a puppy class at DogWorks, and possibly more training, but ask the instructors specifically for competition obedience/agility class recommendations elsewhere. They should be able to give you quality information/recommendations on where to go for those services. 

Not all obedience clubs provide quality/advanced level training...and trust me...the last thing you want to do is a bunch of re-training for the sports of your choice!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not from the area but did a quick look at some websites. My personal preference based on the information provided on the sites would be much more towards Seattle Agility Center http://www.agilityfun.com/ than the Seattle Dog Works. This place offers both the STAR program and a puppy agility class.

The main reason I would recommend this place over the other is because there are some very basic skills that you would want to teach differently if you are planning on competing in the future versus just wanting basic pet skills. Since Seattle Agility Center offers competition classes they should be keeping this in mind even in their initial puppy teachings.

But like I said, my opinion is based solely on what information was provided on the websites. It would still be good to hear from locals.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've got some great friends up in Seattle area and nearby:

You won't go wrong with either www.rivendalelearningcenter.com, which is owned by Jen and Steve White or www.ahimsadogtraining.com, with Grisha Stewart.

-Stephanie


----------

